# What is this on the string of Jesse Broadwater?



## Arkpafisto (Jun 26, 2013)

What is this (under red arrow) on the string of Jesse Broadwater. I saw similar things also by other shooters (e.g. Reo Wilde etc.)?


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Probably the bundle divider tag put in the string by the string builder. These are added on the stretcher before the string is twisted to length to keep a reference to the "center" of the string. I put two in mine, one for starting the center serving and one for installing the peep.

It doesn't have to be removed once the peep is installed if you don't want to and can just be moved up the string out of the way. It's convenient if you want to add cheaters or string silencers later, etc.

lee.


----------



## Untouchable1798 (May 22, 2014)

Firstly, it marks the perfect middle of the string. Secondly, and more importantly, fine tunes the peep twist. You can only get so close with adding half twists to the bowstring, and sliding this price of bowstring or serving material allows the archer to perfectly fine tune how they want the peep coming straight. Hope this helps...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arkpafisto (Jun 26, 2013)

Untouchable1798 said:


> Firstly, it marks the perfect middle of the string. Secondly, and more importantly, fine tunes the peep twist. You can only get so close with adding half twists to the bowstring, and sliding this price of bowstring or serving material allows the archer to perfectly fine tune how they want the peep coming straight. Hope this helps...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I had the guess that this is related to the micro adjustment of peep sight angle - but I was not sure. I know that some people use a solid silencer for small adjustment of peep sight but I don't want to use a silencer. I will try this with a piece of string.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Arkpafisto said:


> Thanks! I had the guess that this is related to the micro adjustment of peep sight angle - but I was not sure. I know that some people use a solid silencer for small adjustment of peep sight but I don't want to use a silencer. I will try this with a piece of string.


It depends on how much your peep is off. The amount of correction you get with a "cheater" is dependent on its width and stiffness. For it being off just a few degrees, I use a piece or two of leather shoelace. For more than that, but when 1/2 turn on an end of the string is still too much, I make cheaters out of flat pieces of steel of various widths covered by a couple layers of heat shrink. You want to keep those as tiny as possible to keep the weight down. The heat shrink gets squished into a little channel that helps "lock" it in place in the string, but if it's too big it can monkey with the tune and, worse, come out on the shot becoming a little projectile...

lee.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Like Lee noted, a piece of string doesn't do much at all, if anything. I've tried it a few times. Again, like Lee, different thickness or widths may help. Normally, the string above the peep gives more and faster twist for alignment and lower part of the string gives a finer adjustment. Example; You may have to twist the top part two full twists and untwist the bottom 1 1/2 twists or vice versa. Always keep you d-loop straight when doing such. Other some strings or cams rotate the string - watch how peep rotates and adjust string twist. I've had peeps off a 1/8" to 1/4" off, but align at full draw. And don't think Pros get it right every time. I asked; "Heck yes, plenty of us "nose" a string or twist it before we draw."


----------



## Mitox (Apr 21, 2019)

Yarn


----------



## Jo-Brook (Jun 24, 2016)

G5 makes or use to make a speed nock for inserting into the bowstring that works well for this,you also can cheat a bit by tying a bit of dental floss under or over the peep and sliding a bit closer to the peep if your in a bind.


----------

